# Germany Bundesliga 25-27 October



## OddsPoster (Oct 23, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
25 Oct 21:30 VfB Stuttgart - 1 FC Nuremberg 1.67 4.00 5.20 +179 VfB Stuttgart - 1 FC Nuremberg 
26 Oct 16:30 Bayern Munich - Hertha BSC 1.14 8.50 21.00 +186 Bayern Munich - Hertha BSC 
26 Oct 16:30 Hannover 96 - 1899 Hoffenheim 2.40 3.45 3.00 +165 Hannover 96 - 1899 Hoffenheim 
26 Oct 16:30 Bayer Leverkusen - FC Augsburg 1.57 4.40 5.60 +184 Bayer Leverkusen - FC Augsburg 
26 Oct 16:30 1 FSV Mainz 05 - Eintracht Braunschweig 1.57 4.20 6.00 +179 1 FSV Mainz 05 - Eintracht Braunschweig 
26 Oct 16:30 FC Schalke 04 - Borussia Dortmund 3.70 3.70 2.00 +183 FC Schalke 04 - Borussia Dortmund 
26 Oct 19:30 VfL Wolfsburg - Werder Bremen 1.77 3.85 4.60 +183 VfL Wolfsburg - Werder Bremen 
27 Oct 17:30 SC Freiburg - Hamburger SV 2.65 3.40 2.70 +173 SC Freiburg - Hamburger SV 
27 Oct 19:30 Borussia M'gladbach - Eintracht Frankfurt 2.20 3.50 3.35 +181


----------



## HowToBet (Oct 25, 2013)

WOLFSBURG V BREMEN : PREDICTIONS AND BETTING TIPS- 1X2
Werder Bremen at 5.50(9/2) Bet 365 is a big value betting tip. Wolfsburg(4-0-5) suffered their first home defeat  to basement boys Braunschweig in a shambolic derby match display. Although they won away at Augsburg last week they are a ridiculously short price to win here and must be opposed for betting purposes against a team level on points. Bremen (3-3-3) have two away wins in five and are unbeaten in their last four, drawing the last three. Wolfsburg will be without key midfielders Vieirinha and Trasch to injury, while attackers Di Santo and Peterson are out for Bremen. This betting tip is no certainty, but it is not often you can back a team more than a point bigger than you think they should be. On value grounds alone Bremen must be backed to win this game at massive odds.


----------



## Vivaro (Oct 31, 2013)

Online Football and Live Betting on Bundesliga from Vbet

Borussia Dortmund vs VfB Stuttgert

01/11 at 23.30 GMT+4 VBET

Both teams are rapidly progressing. There is no doubt that Matchday 27 with Borussia Dortmund in Signal Iduna Park will be one of the main matches of Bundesliga. Jurgen Klopp & Co will visit the Swabians to ensure their second place on the league.

Stuttgart are more confident after beating Eintracht Frankfurt a few days ago. Bruno Labbadia has some concerns with Cacau, who will miss the rest of the season, and Cristian Molnaro that was ruled out by suspension.


----------

